# Website help



## cherrymoose (Jan 28, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this-- but I want to make a website. Is there any way that I can make a FREE one that isn't part of some kind of group of sites, but is just mine? If so..... links to places where I can create one?


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 13, 2007)

bump

I'm looking for something that's completely free of charge, is not just a trial, and is _my own._ Or even something like "SmugMug", where I have my own galleries page, even if it's part of another photo website.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm not really sure.  to make it only "yours" means you would have to buy your own domain name like www.cherrymoose.com (which is probably taken).  then you will have to learn how to build your own site which its too difficult with all the tools available out there.  

I dont think there is an easy free way to do what you are asking.  but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 15, 2007)

this isnt free but its not much.

https://www.zenfolio.com/zf/signup/plans.aspx


----------



## Mikeserver (Feb 17, 2007)

You can start to build a one page web site  hosted by pro after you have registered your domain name, then keep upgrading them. 

It wouldn't be very tough and good luck.


----------

